# Missed the meeting(TKAA)



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

Missed the meeeting again this month to join due to the wife still under the weather. Kinda wanted to get there and join..... and get a few decals as well .... and say hello to everyone.


BTW.........who won the calcutta last weekend. I owe some body 5 dollars. I had to bail quick when the wife called, she was having problems with her antobiotics.


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

*You owe Rick C. $5*

check out the scoop at www.tkaa.org


BTW--caught a 22" red drum inside lynnhaven last night.

Thought it was a craker, then... ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ (reel reel reel) ZZZZZZZZZZZ (reel reel) ZZZZZZZZZZZZ...I realized this weren't no croaker.

Pics when the wife gets back from PA with the camera.

Shoot Cory an email RE:joining before the next meeting.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

*Drum*

What ya catchem on?


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

J_Lannon said:


> What ya catchem on?



What else?


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

*?*

you dirt bag................


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

J_Lannon said:


> you dirt bag................



Carolina rig and fish bites, baby...the tackle of choice for dumb %^$#@s like me that have no idea what they're doing.


Actually, after sending hard plastics into the grass for about two hours, I said screw it and switched to that.


----------

